# Quick question about pkg_add



## codesweat (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

Don't mean to be redundant I just want to make sure that the problem with the packages is my problem. I found some servers on ebay IBM xseries for pretty cheap so I bought five. I of course installed freeBSD on all of them. Afterwords I added Xorg and Gnome with pkg_add no problem whatsoever. A little change to rc.conf and we were up and running at boot. Now I only have a usb keyboard and mouse and can't find my adapters so I couldn't hook up my wireless. Instead I shared my connection with my windows pc and used it to install the packages with a crossover cable connected between them. Like I said no problemo. Now I have tried to install firefox...no dice, then since I was wanting to use one of the servers as a file and print server I tried to install samba...no dice. It gives me the error it can't find it on the ftp or http servers if you know what im talking about. I can post the exact error if you need me to. Just making sure that is my problem.

Brian


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2010)

Post the exact error please. It's rather hard to understand what goes wrong without it.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 9, 2010)

In addition, perhaps the output of
[cmd=""]ifconfig[/cmd]
and the contents of /etc/rc.conf
would be helpful.


----------



## codesweat (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok I tried logging in as root through another login and installing them that way. I got the same error. I figured it had something with permissions so I just started the server without gnome and was able to install the packages. Who needs a gui anyway I'm just using it as a file and print server. 

On a separate note. I'm about to try something Ive never tried before. I am about to try to use MONO to run a .net application on the server. I don't have the source however. This probably isn't the right place to ask this question and if not could you direct me to the right place.

Since I don't have the source I figured I could try WINE or even WIN4BSD, and install xp on it. It only took a quick trip to the online Microsoft store to look how much Microsoft server would cost me to decide to do this instead. So the question is. Do I need mono if using wine? If i'm using WIN4BSD I shouldn't need anything but windows xp with the .net framework installed correct? Grrrr to much to do so little time.

Brian


----------

